# Best Route For Trip!



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey fellow Outbackers we are planning a trip to the OBX. Wondered if anyone here could send me on the route with the least amount of mountains! I will be traveling from North West Ohio. Interstate 77 looks like it is one of best for straight shots but is noted as having the most elevation changes of any interstate in the U.S. Map Quest suggests interstate 80 over to the D.C. area and then dropping down from there. Thought maybe someone on the forum would know the best route to travel.







Would like to hear any suggestions from those of you who have made this trip....planning on alittle bit of surf fishing, sun and good seafood, staying in Waves right on the ocean.


----------



## dogbed (Apr 18, 2008)

I 77 does have a lot of hills in WV and VA. But it is a pretty drive. The Outer Banks area has a website with directions from the North and South and West. If you do come down I77, Fancy Gap is a long hill that is just before the NC line. About 8 miles. It is very pretty drive when it is not foggy. You will also have tunnels to drive through on the WV turnpike, and three toll booths. The cost is $6.00 per toll booth for a tractor/trailer, and $1.25 per toll booth for a car, but I do not know what the camper cost would be. Hope you have a great trip.
We have a 2007 FRLDS. How do you like your camper?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Any route that takes you as far away from Washington DC is a good route. Never really did too much driving in LA but I dont know how anything could be worse then DC.


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

fishnmagician said:


> Hey fellow Outbackers we are planning a trip to the OBX. Wondered if anyone here could send me on the route with the least amount of mountains! I will be traveling from North West Ohio. Interstate 77 looks like it is one of best for straight shots but is noted as having the most elevation changes of any interstate in the U.S. Map Quest suggests interstate 80 over to the D.C. area and then dropping down from there. Thought maybe someone on the forum would know the best route to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks for the info., we just love our trailer, the space is wonderful......we had a 26ft. Outback TT, and went to the 5er, what a difference with pulling, mostly sway, the truck dosen't even know the 5er is back there. We love the rear lounge the view is great, when your back in the chairs you have a full panoramic view, could probably hold a dance it is so wide, very nice, I would recommend this trailer to anyone, although as usual for Outback they only made it for about 6 months, don't quite understand them when they get a good floor plan and stop making it...


----------



## dogbed (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish the 2007 had the third slide, we would have bought that one.


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

fishnmagician said:


> Hey fellow Outbackers we are planning a trip to the OBX. Wondered if anyone here could send me on the route with the least amount of mountains! I will be traveling from North West Ohio. Interstate 77 looks like it is one of best for straight shots but is noted as having the most elevation changes of any interstate in the U.S. Map Quest suggests interstate 80 over to the D.C. area and then dropping down from there. Thought maybe someone on the forum would know the best route to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks for the info., we just love our trailer, the space is wonderful......we had a 26ft. Outback TT, and went to the 5er, what a difference with pulling, mostly sway, the truck dosen't even know the 5er is back there. We love the rear lounge the view is great, when your back in the chairs you have a full panoramic view, could probably hold a dance it is so wide, very nice, I would recommend this trailer to anyone, although as usual for Outback they only made it for about 6 months, don't quite understand them when they get a good floor plan and stop making it...








[/quote]
Also, didn't have a problem with the A.C., it worked really well, very comfortable even on 90 degree days, we bought ours last June also.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I live "in the DC area" and towed my TT to Dayton last summer. There are a few hills on I70 as well. I think it would add a bunch of miles coming toward DC. You would have to come EAST, then SW, then back East to get to OBX. If it were me, I would suck it up and suffer through the hills of I77. I think that is going to be your most direct route.

Have a good trip.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We go to the southeast quite a bit from Mansfield, OH. We go down there for Nascar races to Bristol, Charlotte, Martinsville, Richmond and Talladega. I-77 in West Virginia is quite the intimidating drive, especially towing and if the weather is bad it can really be eventful. If you really want to avoid that stretch I would recommend taking I-75 south to Tennessee and then taking I-40 east to North Carolina. That would probably be your best bet, there are a couple of big hills on 75 but they are not nearly as twisty and turny as 77 in WV. By the way, since I see you are from Ohio, are you going to the 1st Annual Midwest Rally at Natural Springs Resort? It's June 6-8 and there is still plenty of room left, there are like 8 or 9 of us reserved so far.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...19500&st=45


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Despite the traffic, I'd recommend the DC route: the mountains along I77 are great--in a car. On the other hand, if you cut the engine at fancy gap, you might coast all the way to the Outer banks. Think of all the gas $ you'll save!
I've driven through WV three times with my trailer, and each time, I've sworn never to do it again. Either I40 or I70 is better.
The DC beltway and I-95 traffic isn't too bad---if you can aim to hit the DC area between 9am and 12 noon, Monday-Thursday, you'll breeze through.

There are also ways around DC: I70 to I81 to I66 to US 17 is not bad at all, lets you pick up I95 just south of all the DC mess.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Fishinmagician....

You will get as many opinions as there are route options to NC. I will grant you that I-64 is very twisty and with some good size hills/mts between Charleston and Beckley, but it isn't too rough after the 64/77 split. The scenery is beautiful.

I have not taken my 5ver east yet, but when I do it will be over I-64/I-77 to just south of Fancy Gap to the new I-74. That runs you down to I-40 towards Winston-Salem which is a pretty easy drive to the coast from there. 40 is crowded but until the new I-74/I-73 Corridor gets completed, there is no good fast way to that area. I will be taking this route and a majority of the "future" I-73/I-74 corridor in late May with a F250 pulling a cargo trailer. We travelled it in a car in February.

Some of the 2 lane roads might not be so fun with a 5ver in tow though. Great route, only 600 miles and 9 1/2 hrs by car versus 12 hrs over I-75/I-40.

I-40 through eastern TN and western NC just scares hell out of me because those lanes get so tight in those Mt turns.

Good luck and enjoy the Carolina Coast!

T


----------

